# Java und Netzwerkfreigabe



## peez (5. Jul 2004)

Hi,
Lässt es sich irgendwie hinbekommen, dass sich Java an einer Netzwerkfreigabe, wo ein Benutzername und Passwort gefordert wird, automatisch anmeldet?

Gruß Philipp


----------



## Isaac (5. Jul 2004)

Sagen wir mal so, im FTP und HTTP Betrieb geht das. Wenn du nun was propritäres windowsmässiges meinst, weiss ichs nicht.


----------



## Grizzly (5. Jul 2004)

Vielleicht mit JCIFS... ???:L

Oder einfach NET.EXE mit den entsprechenden Parametern aufrufen:

```
Die Syntax dieses Befehls lautet:


NET SHARE Freigabename
          Freigabename=Laufwerk:Pfad [/USERS:Anzahl|/UNLIMITED]
                       [/REMARK:"Beschreibung"]
                       [/CACHE:Manuell | Automatisch | Nein ]
          Freigabename [/USERS:Anzahl|/UNLIMITED]
                       [/REMARK:"Beschreibung"]
                       [/CACHE:Manuell | Automatisch | Nein ]
          {Freigabename|Gerätename|Laufwerk:Pfad} /DELETE
```


----------



## peez (6. Jul 2004)

Ja JCIFS habe ich jetzt auch gefunden und es funktioniert wirklich gut. Nur scheint es mit Umlauten im Dateinamen nicht klarzukommen.


----------

